# Need help to idintify



## Bicycle_king (Aug 19, 2008)

I recentley picked up a old bicycle it has no head badge or any markings other than the serial numbers I have tried to find info on my own but have had no luck the serial numbers are R74515465 and are located on the rear drop outs had shamano parts on it but doubt they are original to the bike has a win goose neck and chrome caped forks.The reasion I doubt the simano parts is the way the shifter set and the rear braks also apperes to have had fenders at one time.It is a 27" 10 speed racer vary thin tires.has a messenger seat also unsure if original.Neat old bike one way or the other.I need to identify so I know what parts to buy to restore it.


----------

